# ROKON motorcycles



## Xlegionnaire

I am looking into getting one of these, does anyone have any expirience with them?
Im not looking for a trail bike but more of a utility bike.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I've seen them at the neighbor's. They're a good bike for off-road use but the limiting factor IMO is cargo capacity. I'd rather have a four-wheeler. You can park one with a full load without it falling over!


----------



## Xlegionnaire

While I dont doubt that I hsve seen recently where people have converted them to diesel and are running them on bio fuel. Also they csn go msny places a 4 wheeler can't.


----------



## SmokeyNJ

They are beasts! you have to try really hard to get it stuck, we have tried.

They take a little practice to get used to driving at lower speeds. The trailer is a good accessory as well.


----------



## Xlegionnaire

Which model do you have?


----------



## SmokeyNJ

My biz partner has the TrailBreaker in OD 2x2. I think he uses it more than his electric SxS or his Can-Am Outlander. Which is fine because I get to use the other toys lol.


----------



## Xlegionnaire

Thats the one I am planning to get but every pic I see it looks more fde then od.


----------



## LincTex

It would be nice to rent one for a few weeks. 
I like the concept, but still view them as just a novelty.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Never owned one, but road a couple. Little tricky, but like anythin else yall get the hang a it. Some of em even got sealed wheels what ya can carry extra fuel in.

I thin the triler would be a good idear, although it do make it wider. Price seems sorta high ta me. I gotta used four wheeler fer less an ta be honest, ain't been many places I can't go with it. 4 wheeler gives ya more storage area an the winch will get ya outa some bad spots. Also the winch be nice fer movin logs an such.

Gonna boil down ta a personal choice I then.


----------



## Xlegionnaire

I will use the thing more then my jeep probably. Everything from going to the lake to hunting to heading to the local watering hole! 

Im not sure novelty is the right word, I know a lot of people think 4 wheelers are a better choice but a bike that has been sround since 1958 and has proven itself to be bullet proof is hardly a novelty but I could be wrong..


----------



## LincTex

way too rich for my blood.....

http://www.rokon.com/1_8_price-lists.html


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Xlegionnaire said:


> I will use the thing more then my jeep probably. Everything from going to the lake to hunting to heading to the local watering hole!
> 
> Im not sure novelty is the right word, I know a lot of people think 4 wheelers are a better choice but a bike that has been sround since 1958 and has proven itself to be bullet proof is hardly a novelty but I could be wrong..


Sounds like you've already made up your mind on it.


----------



## Xlegionnaire

I wouldnt say 100% but pretty close, I like everything ive read.


----------



## hiwall

Try this. I Like mine.
http://www.yamahamotorsports.com/sport/products/modelspecs/10/0/specs.aspx


----------



## Xlegionnaire

Hiwall which are you refering to? Your link is to the whole yamaha line?

Ps. I have never owned driven or ridden an imported motorcycle or car and im not starting now.


----------



## LincTex

Xlegionnaire said:


> a bike that has been sround since 1958 and has proven itself to be bullet proof is hardly a novelty but I could be wrong..


There is that. It also hasn't been refined much, though. 
I think it could be a better product.



Xlegionnaire said:


> Your link is to the whole yamaha line?


The link worked for me? It goes to the TW200 model


----------



## walter

Who would want a motorcycle with a top speed of 20 mph as a utility motorcycle?


----------



## Xlegionnaire

walter said:


> Who would want a motorcycle with a top speed of 20 mph as a utility motorcycle?


I belive the trailblazer does 35mph but it floats its quiet stores its own spare fuel almost impissible to get stuck is bullet proof has a plethora of attchments I can pick it up to put it in a truck bed! Yeah I can live with 35 mph


----------



## TheLazyL

Xlegionnaire said:


> ...bullet proof...


Had a Salesman once that claimed his product was bullet proof until I pulled out a 45 Colt (pre canoe accident).


----------



## Xlegionnaire

TheLazyL said:


> Had a Salesman once claim his product was bullet proof until I pulled a 45 (pre canoe accident).


Ok didnt mean literally but these things rarely break and almost no mechanical skill is needed to service them.


----------



## TheLazyL

Xlegionnaire said:


> Ok didnt mean literally but these things rarely break and almost no mechanical skill is needed to service them.


Ahhhh...I understand now,,,


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

If I remember correctly they used to sell them in Texas but no longer can. I am pretty sure they are not street legal which creates a whole new problem. I have ridden one before maybe four years back and it was fun but the term trail breaker is pretty appropriate for it. My back won't take that kind of beating a lot. Truthfully I like a four wheeler much better.


----------



## hiwall

So there are no shocks in back just a spring under the seat? Is that what I see. 


> a bike that has been around since 1958


Maybe they should update them a little.


----------



## Tirediron

Imo a rokon is a caveman bike, a decent trials bike even though only 1 wheel drive would be far more practical. A rock has been used to pound stuff for centuries, I prefer a hammer.


----------



## Xlegionnaire

hiwall said:


> So there are no shocks in back just a spring under the seat? Is that what I see.
> 
> Maybe they should update them a little.


You are right! It is a simple "caveman" style bike and that's what attracts me to it! There's very little that can break, I can bench press it, it floats, the motor is now easily being changed for a diesel motor and run on bio fuels. Who has a 4 wheel atv that I can do all that to and is american made?


----------



## Tirediron

It sounds like you have considered what other people see as a disadvantage and see those as an advantage to you, One concern with the diesel conversion is the severe increase in low rpm torque, will the clutch and chain system stand up to the add force??


----------



## Xlegionnaire

As long as you dont go with too big an engine, quite a few people have done it and ROKON themselves supplied a mining company with diesel bikes.


----------



## Tirediron

You have seriously researched this, A lot of people just get an idea and run with it just because they think it looks cool. 
What engine is rokon using in their diesel bikes??


----------



## Xlegionnaire

ROKON only made the diesel bikes for that mining company and they used a 1B20 which was later deemed to be under powered. The conversions being done now are using the 1B30 & 40.


----------



## SmokeyNJ

And the ROKON is 2 wheel drive


----------



## LincTex

Xlegionnaire said:


> they used a 1B20 which was later deemed to be under powered. The conversions being done now are using the 1B30 & 40.


Hatz diesels are somewhat underpowered for their size and weight.... a Yanmar L100AE would be a better choice.

Parts for Hatz diesels have to come from Germany, and are very $$$$$$$$

If you put a Hatz in that Rokon..... you ain't gonna bench press it anymore!!!


----------



## rhrobert

I like the Rokon as well, and it would serve me well for my intended use. It's just out of my price range for now. I've been going back and debating for years, but always walk away.


----------



## LincTex

I want Wild Bill Gelbke's Roadog...


----------



## Tirediron

LincTex said:


> I want Wild Bill Gelbke's Roadog...


That is some piece of machinery, hydraulic "kick stand" and all


----------



## walter

He later made a 2WD model.


----------

